# Apalachicola Bay



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't fished there since last year but I love it there.


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

jfboothe said:


> Heading down in a couple of weeks and staying on STG island. Anyone been fishing there lately? Any reports? I have a guide lined up for the first full day we are there but its a big area so lots to learn.


Tripletail are on fire right now. 

No cobia or tarpon. Spanish everywhere. Reds as usual. Also, lots and lots of wind as usual.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Hopefully the wind will lay down a little next week. Thanks for the updates. Looking forward to the trip! Need a vacation!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

There are a few tarpon around. Triple tail and trout are on fire. I spent my time there running offshore for red snapper. I will be back up there end of june beginning of July for a couple weeks fishing and diving.


----------

